
Current calendar week as Windows notification icon - sebdotnet
https://sebdotnet.github.io/WeekTray
======
gus_massa
An autoinstaller would be nice.

It's difficult to understand the preview. Perhaps a "before/after" compassion
would be nice.

Also, the text is in German. Probably you will get more people with an English
version. [Hi from Argentina.] How do you change the language? Does it use the
current system language?

------
sebdotnet
Thanks for your feedback! Preview image as well as language have been
adjusted. Installer has been put on the todo-list ;)

------
sebdotnet
Good?

